
The CIA Is Sharing Declassified Maps - bane
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/cia-celebrating-its-cartography-divisions-75th-anniversary-declassified-maps-180961419/?utm_source=keywee-facebook.com&utm_medium=socialmedia&utm_campaign=keywee&kwp_0=299086&kwp_4=1167645&kwp_1=531375?no-ist
======
rdtsc
Related is the story of Soviet maps. The Soviets had engaged in a monumental
effort to map the world and then during the collapse in one of the republics
the classified stack of maps got in the hands of Westerners:

[https://www.sovietmaps.com/](https://www.sovietmaps.com/)

Here is a longer article about it:

[https://www.wired.com/2015/07/secret-cold-war-
maps/](https://www.wired.com/2015/07/secret-cold-war-maps/)

And also the map of San Francisco from the 80s:

[http://i.imgur.com/SdmmFUd.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/SdmmFUd.jpg)

~~~
cm2187
What are the little planes on the San Francisco map? Surely there aren't 12
airstrips in the San Francisco bay. Unless that includes helipads...

~~~
lakisy

       Take a look here 

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_airports_in_the_San_Fr...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_airports_in_the_San_Francisco_Bay_Area)

    
    
      The Bay Area has 3 international airports, 2 federal airports, 8 General aviation towered airports and 15 General Aviation non-towered airports.

------
Cieplak
I'm really curious why this 14 mile strip of Antarctica is censored:

[https://www.google.com/maps/place/70%C2%B010'04.0%22S+87%C2%...](https://www.google.com/maps/place/70%C2%B010'04.0%22S+87%C2%B043'57.5%22E/@-70.1507513,87.6467429,19851m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0x0!8m2!3d-70.1677778!4d87.7326389)

Satellite map images with missing or unclear data:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satellite_map_images_with_miss...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satellite_map_images_with_missing_or_unclear_data)

~~~
arca_vorago
Google will censor just about anything if a government asks them to and claims
it's for national security. Hell, they even do it for the uber-rich
independent of government.

~~~
Cieplak
I'm pretty sure that any US person or organization that doesn't comply with
matters supposedly pertaining to national security will go the way of Joe
Nacchio and Qwest.

~~~
tunap
Fife Symington concurs. Although, "security" has nothing to do with it. You
are either "in" or you're "out".

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fife_Symington#Second_term_.28...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fife_Symington#Second_term_.281995.E2.80.931997.29)

------
rhizome
The maps:
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/ciagov/albums](https://www.flickr.com/photos/ciagov/albums)

------
borgdr
I'm a bit surprised that this one was declassified given the sensitive nature
of the content.

[https://www.flickr.com/photos/ciagov/5988128522/in/album-721...](https://www.flickr.com/photos/ciagov/5988128522/in/album-72157632812220423/)

~~~
Karunamon
Wait, was this actually classified to begin with?

If so, it's a case study in how that power is misused...

~~~
moftz
The dog is probably one of the bomb-sniffing dogs that work at a CIA building
or campus. Any information about the security for CIA locations, I'm assuming,
is going to be very well protected information so this is going to include any
pictures of the security forces. The picture is just a dog chewing on a stick
but the dog is part of the security force and therefore the picture becomes
classified. It probably didn't need to be classified. We aren't using some
sort of super advanced, secret machine to detect bombs, it's a regular yellow
lab. It was probably included in a bunch of pictures that included information
regarding the tactics or tools available to the security forces or pictures of
secured areas (that aren't generic grassy areas) so the whole group was
classified.

------
colinthompson
These are incredible. I'm especially impressed with how high res the scans
are. Time for some new office posters!

------
jacobolus
Sweet planimeter a ways down the page at
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/ciagov/sets/72157674852500522](https://www.flickr.com/photos/ciagov/sets/72157674852500522)

------
fafner
Have they been uploaded to Wikipedia (Commons)?

